# PC & Laptop Prices



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Accepted the job offer and now just have to finalise my date for flying over.

The last few positions I have had in the UK included a laptop, so I have not had to buy one.

Is there a marked difference in the prices for laptops/pcs in Dubai in comparison to the UK. I will need a laptop ideally but if they are hugely cheaper in UAE I might as well wait until I arrive to buy one.

Thanks


----------



## Iain1024 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have found all electricals cheaper i you shop around


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

_Most_ electrical items are cheaper in Dubai.

As for what you'll save on a laptop, it depends on what type of model you want, whether is a standard model or a business notebook. If you know what you are after I would suggest that you go to 'Computer Plaza' in Bur Dubai, with cash, as you will be able to negotiate a little on prices and get all sorts of extras (extra RAM etc).


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for that.

It's a normal notebook I'll be after, so don't need too high a spec on it.


----------

